# In search of - Can you Help?



## Enlight (Oct 4, 2012)

I have been looking for an opera by Antonio Vivaldi. I only have some of the tracks and don't know the album

I have search all over Amazon and iTunes

Here is the titles I have



> Il Farnace-29-Atto 2-Sc 06-Aria: Gelido in ogni vena scorrer mi sento il sangue (Farnace)
> 
> Through
> 
> Il Farnace-54-Atto 3-Sc 08-Quartetto: Io crudel? Giusto rigore (Berenice, Pompeo, Tamiri, Farnace)


Now you might say that it is Il Farnace, ok great, but do you know where I can buy it and download it from?

I cannot find it anywhere for download.


----------

